# my new 100g tank



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

here is a few pics prom day 6-7 after cleaning the ADA dust with diatom filter


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's a really nice tank, can't wait to see it progress.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I really like that tank! It has a very peaceful, soft look to it. Good job!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

VERY very nice, but a few rocks would help it.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

This one should be sweet when it grows in!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I like it! Your choice of plants are nice, and the layout is well thought out. I can't wait to see pics when it fills in.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry I don't have time for a real critique right now but I have to say, when people ask "How densly should I plant inthe beginning?" This is a good example of a tank starting off on the right foot.

Thanks for sharing this MorB. I will try to get back later and comment on the scape itself.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'll be following this thread  Should be fun to watch it develop. Always nice to see a collectoritus tank scaped and not just a holding tank (like mine was) LOL


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

i like the use of driftwood and plants, anxious to see how that will grow in..


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

*red plants*

thanks for the answers friend. the tank is growing very well. the HC is a slow grower as i thought it would be , but allready trimmed a few plants.


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

Great tank! I can't see any fish in there, so what are you planning to do with livestock?


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

for now there are about 30 molies (+babies) , im thinking of otocinclus, caridina japonica, neocaridina sp. cherry and cardinal tetars
here is a few more pics:
before "diatoming" :


















turning the diatom on at 08:40



























after 8 hours:













































and one oto that moved from the old tank by a mistake (the tank not fully cycled) but i guess he will live


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice watch, But poor photography  

anyway, you should consider using more rocks as a break between your foreground and mid ground. Although it is like a very common method, you already have some rocks and it would enhance your scape if you added more rocks.

just a thought


regards

jie sheng


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

thanks greg, but i couldnt find any total inert rocks here Israel, so i decided that the HC (when it grow) will "break" the foreground from the back.
any way thats a nice thought and ill try do something about it.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

This aquarium is just AWSOME 
I want to start an aquarium that's about 100gallons  
Can you tell me what light,filters and other devices you use :?:

matt


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

here is a few new photos , as u can c i have listen to jie sheng advise...
other than his advise - i have moved the L.pantanal to the back due to its fast growth, trimmed the HC , cause he grows faster when u trim it often, and added about 70 new cridina's n neocaridina's. 
the mollies will move out of the tank soon

light - 6*54w t5 bulbs - 3*sylvania gro-lux
1* arcadia planta
1* osram 865 - 6500k
1* osram 830 - 3000K
DURATION - 8 hours till last night, from last night i added 1 hour, so total of 324w , 9 hours a day


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

here is a few new photos , as u can c i have listen to jie sheng advise...
other than his advise - i have moved the L.pantanal to the back due to its fast growth, trimmed the HC , cause he grows faster when u trim it often, and added about 70 new cridina's n neocaridina's. 
the mollies will move out of the tank soon













































tonina belem









eriocaulon sp. type II










ludwigia pantanal 









light - 6*54w t5 bulbs - 3*sylvania gro-lux
1* arcadia planta
1* osram 865 - 6500k
1* osram 830 - 3000K
DURATION - 8 hours till last night, from last night i added 1 hour, so total of 324w , 9 hours a day


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

Outstanding, your tank must be unbelievable in person. I notice what looks like black marker on the corner of your tank, is it used for aquascaping purposes?


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

GREAT tank ....
THX for the info  it is going to help me a lot :!:

matt


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Urkevitz said:


> Outstanding, your tank must be unbelievable in person. I notice what looks like black marker on the corner of your tank, is it used for aquascaping purposes?


I agree this tank looks great. I believe the marker is probably water change marks to aide in changing a given number of gallons (or %).


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

Myra is correct - for w/c . each line is about 50L


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

updates :


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

simply beautiful....


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Mor, great tank...... AWESOME watch 
Could you please explain what you mean by HC grows faster when it is trimmed often? Do you just cut off any stems that are pointing/growing upwards and replant them? Does this make the trimmed HC plantlet grow faster?
Thanks
regards,
-b


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

I just have to comment on this excellent work of art. I simply love this tank. Great layout, great plant selections, -turned out superb. I'm hoping that you will continue to post pics of this tank. Wow.  
Do you mind telling me what the grassy plant is that you have in both far corners of your tank? What's the low grassy plant in the front right?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

gorgeous tank Baruch...a true tonina forest 

is it possible for you to list all of the species in your tank?


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

hi baj- dont know to explain but simply when u trim the hc (as u said) it grows faster and with no thread algae. 
dippy - the plant on both sides is blyxa japonica and the right plant is renalisma rostrata.
the renalisma grows to fast - here is its progress:



























fishfry - the plants are:
1. TONINA SP BELEM
2. TONINA FLUVIATILIS
3. TONINA SP ...
4. ERIOCAULON TYPE III
5. ERIOCAULON TYPE II
6. ERIOCAULON ....
7. LUDWIGIA PANTANAL
8. L. CUBA
9. ROTALA SP. GREEN
10. ROTALA INDICA
11. ROTALA MACRANDRA
12. ROTALA MACRANDRA GREEN
13. ROTALA PUSILA
14. ROTALA SP.
15. ROTALA NANJEAN
15.1 ROTALA VIETNAM (THAT I GOT FROM U )
15.2 ROTALA WALLICHI
16. POGESTEMON HELFERI - DOWNOI
17. EUSTRALIS STELLATA
18. EUSTRALIS STELLATA BROAD LEAVE
19. DIDIPLIS DIANDRA
20. MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM
21. BLYXA JAPONICA
22. HEMIANTUS CALITRICHOIDES
23. ELATINE TRIANDRA
24. RENALISMA ROSTRATA
25. ELEOCHARIS VIVAPARA
26. ALTERNATHERA REINIKII SP. PURPLE
27. CABOMBA FURCATA
28. CHRISTMASS MOSS
29. SOME ISRAELI UNIDENTIFIED MOSS
30. LAGAROSIPHON MADAGASCARIENSIS
31. AMANIA SP.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Keep the pics comming!! =P~


----------



## Aussie_star (Jan 7, 2005)

mate, i dont know what to say, i truelly (if thats a word) love this tank, its ging to get even bettre, i cant wait


----------

